# Woman falls in path of subway train



## AAARGH! (Nov 10, 2009)

SCARY video here.

For those of us just in Boston, we know how narrow those platforms can be.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 10, 2009)

Saw this on the news this morning, scary doesn't begin to describe it.

Lady was pretty messed up (intoxicated, not by the train).


----------



## Rumpled (Nov 10, 2009)

I was gonna say, the video I saw on TV last nite made it look like she was pretty drunk.

Lucky woman.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you see her, after she "awakened", when she tried to stand up.... opps, watch that 3rd RAIL! Lucky, lucky, lucky, and good drivin' by the motorman..........woman.......whatever.

LOVE to see an interview with her in ten years..........


----------



## DET63 (Nov 11, 2009)

CCTV captures the moment a drunk woman falls into the path of an oncoming train... and walks away uninjured






*Quick-thinking: Train driver Charice Lewis laughs *

*as she recounts the incident to reporters in Boston *

*yesterday*
​


If the "driver" had not been able to stop in time, and the train had run over the "victim," would the victim have been able to survive if she stayed in the position she was in, i.e., down on the roadbed, between the rails?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't know how much room there is between the car and the bed. I've seen it done in money train(the train rolls over the guy and he cuts the bolts to a hatch on the floor of the car to gain access) but that's Hollywood and a modified R22 subway car from the new york city subway.


----------

